# "RIVIA"



## moroland (7 May 2015)

Hi
My new "old" tank

tank-around 25 l
light-Wavepoint led 8W
soil-Glas Garten
filter-Internal filter 600l ,Eheim skim 350

plants:
java moss
flame moss
fissidens fontanus
microsorium pteropus gree
microsorium pteropus windelov
rotala rotundfolia
cabomba caroliniana
bacopa monnieri 'compact'
anubias nana
salvinia natans

around january 2015





pics  taken yesterday 6/5/15















hope you like it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 May 2015)

Hi Moroland, Great little Scape Healthy plants too


----------



## dw1305 (7 May 2015)

Hi all, 
Plants look good, I don't usually do aesthetics, but could you swap the filter for a HOB?

cheers Darrel


----------



## moroland (7 May 2015)

thanks guys 
Darrel know what you mean but i had Aquael Versamax3 in past and broke down after 1or 2 months so no more hob 
i'm thinking know to buy jbl e401 plus lily pipes should help with aesthetics


----------



## parotet (7 May 2015)

I use the JBL e401 in a 25 liters tank with lily pipes... you will be very happy with the results. Perfect flow., no equipment in the tank.

Jordi


----------



## moroland (7 May 2015)

hehehe 
i know Jordi
that's why i'm going to repeat that
because you recommended in yours jurnal
by the way great tanks


----------



## Dantrasy (8 May 2015)

The fern size and tank size matches up nicely. Great scape!


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 May 2015)

Great looking tank moroland 
Jim


----------



## moroland (5 Jun 2015)

Hi all
finally i've managed to make some small changes to the set up( jbl e401+ lily pipes ) 
Jordi was right good flow plus no equipment in the tank 
looks much better now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi Moroland,Really coming on this  little Scape


----------



## banthaman.jm (6 Jun 2015)

Looking really nice.
Jim


----------



## moroland (26 Jun 2015)

Hi all
i've just bought macro extension tube great thing 
first pic


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 Jun 2015)

Great pic, will look forward to sing more


----------



## moroland (29 Jun 2015)

Thanks  banthaman.jm
Planty to learn about macro photography i've just started.


----------



## moroland (7 Jul 2015)

more macro pics 



 



 



 


 
hope you like it


----------

